# Thumbs orange poop



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there,

I cleaned the poop off the glass for my R. Variabilis and I noticed a sort of orange color where the wet paper towel connected with the feces. I tried to search this forum for that because I vaguely remember reading something on here once that if you see that then it means something important, like that they have too much of a vitamin or not enough of one, or maybe that everything is just right... but I can’t remember WHAT it means and only got hits for “orange” isopods and “poop” in my search. Anyway, sorry to say poop so many times in one post, but hoping someone else remembers/knows what it means. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

